# Plant ID needed



## IceH2O (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You've got _Hemigraphis colorata_. It isn't aquatic and will eventually rot if you leave it in there.

http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=154


----------



## IceH2O (Mar 8, 2006)

yeah thanks... 

I had found out it was called Purple Waffle and was non aquatic.. I was just coming to post that I found out what it was.

Really burns me that they sell non aquatic plants at a LFS...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Unfortunately a lot of LFS sell non-aquatic plants  Just how things work


----------

